
Meet ‘Spoofy’. How a Single Entity Dominates the Price of Bitcoin - drieddust
https://hackernoon.com/meet-spoofy-how-a-single-entity-dominates-the-price-of-bitcoin-39c711d28eb4
======
drieddust
I am just shocked at block chain euphoria. Bitcoin's total market share is too
small to be resilient to these attacks.

A lot of people are about to go bankrupt in this mad rush and regulations and
Government control are just around the corner.

So that will beg the question what does these currencies are accomplishing
apart from causing wasting electricity. Another naive idea of trying to fight
Government monopoly with technology is about to cause major economic havoc.

